# Ringtones for Iphone ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

can you no longer create ringtones?  Want to create one, but can no longer find the option. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Funny you ask, I just picked up a ringtone app from the iTunes store last night. There is a free version, limited to 30-second clips (and has in-app ads) or a $.99 version with unlimited length and the ability to record ringtones. You can create a ringtone from nearly any song on your iPhone, although it appears to not work with DRM'd songs purchased from iTunes if you have any of those left.

Free version: 



Paid version: 




I started with the free version, after creating my 3rd ringtone I upgraded to the paid version. Well worth the cost, and now I have some fun new ringtones on my phone!

They only kind of tricky part is that you have to create the ringtones on your iPhone, sync the iPhone with your computer and save the ringtones to your computer, then add them back into iTunes to sync them with your phone. It's not hard, and they have a nice little instructional video on how to do so, it just means you can't create a ringtone and use it right this minute.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you using a Mac? I create my ringtones with Garage Band.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Http://audiko.net is a useful site for these; many times, the ringtone you want is already there, and it's free. For others, you can upload the song you want, cut it to length on the site, and the site does the rest.

While Apple no longer sells ringtones, if you already have the songs you want to use, you can still make them directly in iTunes--the program, not the store. It's a matter of resizing the tune to the appropriate length and resaving it with a different file type. There's a few steps involved, but really it's incredibly easy, and it's free. Exact instructions vary from one version of iTunes to another, and from one operating system to another, so a google search on how to do that with your particular setup is probably best. (Caveat: while I personally haven't had a problem yet, some older iTunes purchased songs have DRM that keep you from doing this.)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I find ringtones for my iPhone at mytinyphone.com.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx guys I still have a lot to learn about my mac and Iphone thx for the info


----------

